# German shepherd puppy kills TDM



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok dramatic title but I got your attention, Im in so much trouble and probably will be dead when my oh comes home, there is a woman at the kids school who I run a toddler group with who is notoriously bad with animals, she gets them and within a very short time the novelty wears off and suddenly she cant cope, I walked away at one point as I was fed up of rehoming her animals for her then about a month ago she turned up with the most adorable gsd puppy, she was 5 months old and had a poor start in life and to be fair this woman seemed to be trying hard with her. Well as usually happens I fell in love with her animals the shine has worn off and the dog has to go..... imediately. So last night I found the perfect home for her, this man has wanted a dog for years and he trained dogs in the army, they were perfect for each other..... his sons asthma flared up overnight and he cant keep the dog, the previous owner was talking about ringing the pound and getting her taken there so I errr, well its obvious what terrible thing I did and Im a dead woman walking when my oh comes home, help anyone? :scared:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL. My hubby would kill me too so i am no help.

Think we need some pictures though


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG I hope ya hubby is easy going lol, make his fav meal then introduce the dawgie after dessert :thumbup: seriously though if r wanting 2 keep him, I hope it all works out fine


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Photos or it didn't happen


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbup: you will just have to use your womanly charms on him well done for taking the puppy in though


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Need a photo a proof i'm afraid! 

Surely hubby's heart will melt when you tell him the sob story?


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Just tell him you are dog sitting for a friend for a few days 

With any luck he will fall in love with her, or it will atleast give you some time to find her the right home.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would love 2 dogs but I think he will hit the roof when he sees her, shes had very little training and the cats arent happy at all, I will try to get some pics when she calms down but she adores Henrick, she hasnt been neutered and Henrick is entire so Im praying she doesnt come into season while Ive got her. She is so desperate to learn and I wish I could keep her, but I think keeping my marriage is slightly more important (only just though) . Her former owner has always said "she thinks youre her owner" because she listens to me. I'll post the rubbish pics Ive got but I will try to get some more later, if Im not on tonight though its probably because hes home and Im under the patio:scared:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Kick the bloke out keep the dog ... dogs dont answer back


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Kick the bloke out keep the dog ... dogs dont answer back


Neither do husbands if you train them properly :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

She's lovely. My OH wouldn't be able to see an animal kicked out on the streets. He hates cats with a passion, but let me take in an abandonded kitten till i found a home for him....maybe your OH won't mind too much?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> She's lovely. My OH wouldn't be able to see an animal kicked out on the streets. He hates cats with a passion, but let me take in an abandonded kitten till i found a home for him....maybe your OH won't mind too much?


Im tempted to ring him and warn him but Im thinking the same, that if he actually sees her he cant tell me to throw her out, shes cuddling up to Henrick at the moment but Ive had to lock the poor cats out of the lounge till I can calm her down (shes wanting to play with Henrick all the time)


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Neither do husbands if you train them properly :lol:


Im still trying to teach mine not to crap on the kitchen floor(husband that is) :lol:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh dear....Hopefully he'll be ok if you promise to find her a new homw asap......good luck!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

awwwwww shes beautiful....... maybe husband will melt when he sees her?

heres hoping :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

francesandjon said:


> Oh dear....Hopefully he'll be ok if you promise to find her a new homw asap......good luck!


I dont have a great track record for following through with my promise that Im just fostering, the vast majority of my animals were just being fostered till I can find them a home.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG...mine would have me evicted with kids andthe dogs...
tell him that Santa came early this year...and oh, oh, what a lovely surprise...and send the kids on him...


best wishes,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Well done for takeing her in she is gorgeous. Will put my thinking cap on for you lol.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Try and make her look really sad when he comes home so he just takes pity on her.... good luck!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anybody know someone whos after a young gsd? My biggest worry is the season thing, Ive never even owned a female and I dont know the signs of them coming into season.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Isn't Poison Girl after one next year? ....early christmas present? 

Where are you based? I can certainly ask around for you.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> Isn't Poison Girl after one next year? ....early christmas present?
> 
> Where are you based? I can certainly ask around for you.


Ooooh thats a very very good idea if we could get transport arranged and she was interested. Off to message Poisongirl.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Does anybody know someone whos after a young gsd? My biggest worry is the season thing, Ive never even owned a female and I dont know the signs of them coming into season.


You could contact these guys and offer to foster until they find someone x

German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians

Might help with hubby when he comes home


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Isn't Poison Girl after one next year? ....early christmas present?
> 
> Where are you based? I can certainly ask around for you.


:lol: I was just about to say santa has arrived early :lol:


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

when hubby comes home.
and say"what pup??" 
id just say he was staying for a whilie 
and wait till hubby falls in love 
i love german shepards
really clever dogs 
good luck with hubby....x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok dramatic title but I got your attention, Im in so much trouble and probably will be dead when my oh comes home, there is a woman at the kids school who I run a toddler group with who is notoriously bad with animals, she gets them and within a very short time the novelty wears off and suddenly she cant cope, I walked away at one point as I was fed up of rehoming her animals for her then about a month ago she turned up with the most adorable gsd puppy, she was 5 months old and had a poor start in life and to be fair this woman seemed to be trying hard with her. Well as usually happens I fell in love with her animals the shine has worn off and the dog has to go..... imediately. So last night I found the perfect home for her, this man has wanted a dog for years and he trained dogs in the army, they were perfect for each other..... his sons asthma flared up overnight and he cant keep the dog, the previous owner was talking about ringing the pound and getting her taken there so I errr, well its obvious what terrible thing I did and Im a dead woman walking when my oh comes home, help anyone? :scared:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I will contribute to the flowers.. :laugh:

Are you keeping her then and pleeeeaaase post some piccys..:thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is gorgeous good luck whatever happens :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> You could contact these guys and offer to foster until they find someone x
> 
> German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians
> 
> Might help with hubby when he comes home


Thanks Ive jjust used the link to send a request for foster/rehoming. She really is a lovley dog, I think if I could get her to accept the cats I might have a chance with the hubby but shes wanting to chase them all the time and its their house, shes in tmy sons room with him atm and shes lying on the dog bed fast asleep, Henrick is sulking though because they are truely in love, they absolutely adore each other.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Got a better pic of her, shows how beautiful she really is, does anyone know anywhere I could get her neutered for free (cant imagine my oh would be willing to pay for this) Im just worried about rehoming an intact bitch.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

She's a stunner


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> She's a stunner


Thankies , I think she should find a good home pretty easily, I just couldnt see her go to the pound, I cant go into details online but shes had a really rubbish life so far and she needs a new start.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, You could try what my wife does to me when she gets something new, when I ask her she usually says " Oh that, I've had that for ages, I'm surprised you haven't noticed it before!", trouble is it usually works! LOL. wayne.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS!

I've met her a few times (the GSD & TDM ) and agree - she's a lovely dog, has played with Baxter a few times at the school gates (the GSD, not TDM )... I'd have her but there's no room at this inn 

You're doing a fine job with her - such a shame that fella couldn't keep her (btw, would he like a puppy... I know of a bitch who's had some, small terrier type things but was thinking might be better because these aren't supposed to be 'shedders' would that help with the asthma?)...

Anyway, good luck - she'll make a perfect dog for someone, really lovely, energetic and yes - totally in love with Henrick........ hmmm... be a shame to part them really..... aw... 
xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well the hubby is home, shes still in my sons room but Ive broken it to him that shes here and told him what shes like with the cats, he hasnt spoken yet, that is much worse than screaming and shouting, the silent treatment is grim , I think I might be sleeping in the garage tonight :crying:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well the hubby is home, shes still in my sons room but Ive broken it to him that shes here and told him what shes like with the cats, he hasnt spoken yet, that is much worse than screaming and shouting, the silent treatment is grim , I think I might be sleeping in the garage tonight :crying:


:scared: At least you have two lovely dogs to keep you warm


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: At least you have two lovely dogs to keep you warm


Yeah I cant wait, should be nice having my own little pad :lol:.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwh if you werent so far away I would foster her and find a home via my local rescue... my OH says a few choice words then doesnt bother as I always win :lol:

Ring round all your local rescues and see if they can put a pic and info up on the site and possibly assist with a home check x


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

She is beautiful....what is she like with little children?


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Have you tried the West Yorkshire Dog Rescue? 
:: West Yorkshire Dog Rescue :: Finding New Homes For Dogs!! ::
xx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I think firstly you need to have a serious talk with this woman, and explain that you are no longer in a position to help if she wants to offload another animal on you. It is unfair to the poor pets and to yourself.

I do wish you luck and hope that hubby and other pets take to this dog and you all live happily ever after


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> She is beautiful....what is she like with little children?


Shes fantastic with children, shes been around young toddlers up to 10 year olds and shes great with them.



lozb said:


> Have you tried the West Yorkshire Dog Rescue?
> :: West Yorkshire Dog Rescue :: Finding New Homes For Dogs!! ::
> xx


Nope I will have a look now though.



Nina said:


> I think firstly you need to have a serious talk with this woman, and explain that you are no longer in a position to help if she wants to offload another animal on you. It is unfair to the poor pets and to yourself.
> 
> I do wish you luck and hope that hubby and other pets take to this dog and you all live happily ever after


I would love to keep her but I doubt the oh will allow it . Ive told her how much trouble this has got me into and her reply was "oh sorry", I dont think shes going to learn from this, she already said to her son that this "wasnt the right dog for them" which suggeststo me that shes planning on getting the 'right' dog. I know Im being a mug and probably havent done the right thing but she is such a sweet dog and I cant see her going to the pound and all that entails. If I could teach her to leave the cats alone he might well come round but he adores his cats and he wont see them upset over this.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww she is beautiful.Im sure you wont have any trouble with rehoming her.
It can take a while for dogs to accept cats,but they usually do eventually.(not sure you have the time tho ) Try having her on a lead by your side with the cats in the room too,and try and correct and reward when she is really calm.Its because the cats run fast,the chase is sooo much fun lol!!
Enjoy the garage hehehehe x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well done for saving her from going to a pound. could you not get a crate to put her in to let the cats get used to her? just an idea


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad to see you're still alive TDM :thumbup:

I really hope you end up being able to keep her  tell your OH that she eats people who disagree with your decisions  i'm sure that will bring him round 

My neighbours are like this - I posted a thread on them the other day, they've had 7 dogs in 2 years & they just keep getting rid of them  they're on the lookout for yet another pup at the moment so I will be sure to not tell them about this one


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I would love to keep her but I doubt the oh will allow it . Ive told her how much trouble this has got me into and her reply was "oh sorry", I dont think shes going to learn from this, she already said to her son that this "wasnt the right dog for them" which suggeststo me that shes planning on getting the 'right' dog. I know Im being a mug and probably havent done the right thing but she is such a sweet dog and I cant see her going to the pound and all that entails. If I could teach her to leave the cats alone he might well come round but he adores his cats and he wont see them upset over this.


Our GSSD used to love chasing the cats, but he grew/got trained out of it. It can be done 

If she goes henrick will be ever so sad and you cant have that now can you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well weve just had a real upset, Lilly went lissing, we knew she was in the house but we couldnt find her anywhere, eventually we found her in the chair (yes inside the mechanical workings), by this time dinner had burnt and Zara had worked herself into a manic episode, I dished up the burnt offerings then stomped off outside with her in the garden...... when everyone else had eaten my oh came out for me and I burst into tears, he has taken Zaras lead and shes lying at his feet now, shes being silly but he keeps correcting her and shes listening to him, I didnt want to eat but was told "either you eat or she will be going" does that mean if I eat she isnt then????????


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Well weve just had a real upset, Lilly went lissing, we knew she was in the house but we couldnt find her anywhere, eventually we found her in the chair (yes inside the mechanical workings), by this time dinner had burnt and Zara had worked herself into a manic episode, I dished up the burnt offerings then stomped off outside with her in the garden...... when everyone else had eaten my oh came out for me and I burst into tears, he has taken Zaras lead and shes lying at his feet now, shes being silly but he keeps correcting her and shes listening to him, I didnt want to eat but was told "either you eat or she will be going" does that mean if I eat she isnt then????????


Bless her, if i were you i would let ur hubby keep doing what hes doing and he will fall in love with her!

Have you got a friends of the animals charity anywhere near where you live? If so you can go there and pay a percentage towards neuturing and they pay the rest ours its supposed to be £200 in the vets and the voucher costs £60 thats a huge difference!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well weve just had a real upset, Lilly went lissing, we knew she was in the house but we couldnt find her anywhere, eventually we found her in the chair (yes inside the mechanical workings), by this time dinner had burnt and Zara had worked herself into a manic episode, I dished up the burnt offerings then stomped off outside with her in the garden...... when everyone else had eaten my oh came out for me and I burst into tears, he has taken Zaras lead and shes lying at his feet now, shes being silly but he keeps correcting her and shes listening to him, I didnt want to eat but was told "either you eat or she will be going" does that mean if I eat she isnt then????????


Eat the entire house! Eat everything you can find! (except the animals )

at least he's working with her and he took the lead from you, he must have some thoughts of keeping her on if he's doing that? From my experience of men, if they are putting their foot down then they just don't get involved full stop otherwise they know you've got them!!

and don't get yourself into a state over it, it probably will be hard at first but the cats will come round and hopefully she will stop chasing them eventually!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Aw, i hope you get to keep her and she gets used to the cats  She is beautiful xx


----------



## fifimcq (Oct 14, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Glad to see you're still alive TDM :thumbup:
> 
> I really hope you end up being able to keep her  tell your OH that she eats people who disagree with your decisions  i'm sure that will bring him round
> 
> My neighbours are like this - I posted a thread on them the other day, they've had 7 dogs in 2 years & they just keep getting rid of them  they're on the lookout for yet another pup at the moment so I will be sure to not tell them about this one


why do some people do this ???? research the breed before you get a dog,we have some people near us that have a bc,they apparently never walk her & from what I have heard they got her because of the look,someone tried to say something and got sworn at.We got a bc because I have the time to take her out for lots of exercise,if I was working then we would not have got her.........some people make me


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I leave you for five minutes TDM and this happens! :lol:

She reminds me of a female dog i know... who ever could it be....










Roxies been replaced by a younger bitch  How could u Henrick?! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

OMFG He just said "she doesnt suit the Zara,I think she looks like a Bella", hes put Lilly in our bedroom and he said she will be fine up there for a while. She is so calm with him and is fast asleep (still on her lead). Her collar was so tight that she could barely breath, Ive also removed the flea collar and frontlined her and Henrick, I think she will calm down now she isnt on that crap food (some lovely colours in it)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> I leave you for five minutes TDM and this happens! :lol:
> 
> She reminds me of a female dog i know... who ever could it be....
> 
> ...


Shhhhh dont tell her that Henrick has been playing with another lady.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oh does that mean she is staying?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Awww she's beautiful! Seems like your OH is warming up to her!? *fingers crossed* :thumbup:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

awww your oh sounds like "no way no more e.t.c" then once an animal is here "so what you going to call it?!" lol 

Hope you can keep her she is gorgeous!X


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> oh does that mean she is staying?


He says no, but then he has said that about every rodent, cat etc thats still living here, I know a dog is a much bigger thing and a huge comittment but I would love her to stay, if I get an offer of a good home or a rescue are willing to take her and its a good offer then she will have to go I suppose, I cant turn them down and risk my oh still wanting her to go.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

He is cracking, keep up the good work xx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

She is a bobby dazzler - the cats will sort her out - just you watch - give it a week or two and they will all be living in harmony...


now is not good time to find new home for dogs that near to Christmas and all of that...so perhaps......start looking after Christmas...by which time....hubby has fallen in love with her too much and she has to stay lol...xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> He says no, but then he has said that about every rodent, cat etc thats still living here, I know a dog is a much bigger thing and a huge comittment but I would love her to stay, if I get an offer of a good home or a rescue are willing to take her and its a good offer then she will have to go I suppose, I cant turn them down and risk my oh still wanting her to go.


No of corse not but least you have given her a chance and stopped her going to rescue right away


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> No of corse not but least you have given her a chance and stopped her going to rescue right away


Tbh if she had been destined for a rescue I doubt I would have taken her but she was going to the pound and I couldnt bare not knowing that she was going to be ok.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Tbh if she had been destined for a rescue I doubt I would have taken her but she was going to the pound and I couldnt bare not knowing that she was going to be ok.


yeah thats what i meant sorry. Its a great thing what you have done not many would of.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh TDM she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Woah...hammies, mice and ratties are one thing, a GSD is totally another!  She's gorgeous, hope you do get to move back into the house one day


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's stunning it sounds like the OH is coming round. Hopefully you can keep her


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> She's lovely. My OH wouldn't be able to see an animal kicked out on the streets. He hates cats with a passion, but let me take in an abandonded kitten till i found a home for him....maybe your OH won't mind too much?


We did the same...we now have 3 cats and they share our bed!!
Naomi xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

missnaomi said:


> We did the same...we now have 3 cats and they share our bed!!
> Naomi xxx


I was good and found little sid a home with one of the members on here! - this way next time i ask he will say yes straight away and said pet will just stay for ever! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

She is lovely looking TDM.. I read and showed this thread my mum.. and said do you remember the lady who went out in the rain looking for the hammie.. lOL She said you sound very familiar..LOL 

This is something good you are doing.. But before MR TDM decides you can keep her I would sit back and think if you can manage with 517 rodents 26 cats and Henrick:lol:

Anyways what we have done in the past is look for a new home but by then me mums OH has got very attached and they never leave when you say....

" MMMM Someone has contacted me.. but they worry me if they are the right home.. I mean will they get all the love and attention they need etc etc etc".. lol And then they get a reprieve and end up staying.. Mwah hahahahah


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Oooh Zara is absolutely stunning!!!! She is very lucky to have a kind lady like you take care of her... And if you don't keep her i'm sure there is a wonderful forever family out there for her


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

How did she get on last night TDM ?? xxx Has she chilled out a bit more today ??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> How did she get on last night TDM ?? xxx Has she chilled out a bit more today ??


She was terrible, she wanted to get through to Henrick and with them both being in tact and her approaching the age where she will be in season I just didnt dare risk leaving them together. The cats are terrified, Lilly has barely come out of hiding all night and Zara has spent the entire night crying to get to Henrick and jumping up at the door which rattled like mad, so I have a son whose off school with a headache (probably due to sleep depravation lol) and Ive just taken the beasties out for a mamoth walk/play in the woods, hopefully she will be too tired to create, I have a hospital appointment tonight where I will find out if the cancer has gone or not, I cant miss it and I dont know where Im going to be able to leave her. On a brighter note the lovely people at german shepherd rescue have emailed to say they will contact me to arrange an observation of her so hopefully Im just a stopover to her perfect forever home. She really is a lovely dog, she is desperate to please and shes just gorgeous. Just uploading some pics of todays walk.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She was terrible, she wanted to get through to Henrick and with them both being in tact and her approaching the age where she will be in season I just didnt dare risk leaving them together. The cats are terrified, Lilly has barely come out of hiding all night and Zara has spent the entire night crying to get to Henrick and jumping up at the door which rattled like mad, so I have a son whose off school with a headache (probably due to sleep depravation lol) and Ive just taken the beasties out for a mamoth walk/play in the woods, hopefully she will be too tired to create, I have a hospital appointment tonight where I will find out if the cancer has gone or not, I cant miss it and I dont know where Im going to be able to leave her. On a brighter note the lovely people at german shepherd rescue have emailed to say they will contact me to arrange an observation of her so hopefully Im just a stopover to her perfect forever home. She really is a lovely dog, she is desperate to please and shes just gorgeous. Just uploading some pics of todays walk.


Oh no what a nighmare xx Can you take her to the hospital and leave her in the car for your appointment ??

I think they are pretty good at GSD Rescue, they always have lovely dogs on their pages 

Good luck for the appointment xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i think bitches come into season around the 8 month mark?
though i know of a gsd bitch that came in at 12 months.
but i wouln't worry about henrick trying to mate with her for she has to have been in season for 13-14 days to actually catch.
if she's not in season then henrick won't be interesed in her.
u can tell when bitches are,they swell in the vagina and bleed.

do u not have a crate or spare room or garage to put her in?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oh no what a nighmare xx Can you take her to the hospital and leave her in the car for your appointment ??
> 
> I think they are pretty good at GSD Rescue, they always have lovely dogs on their pages
> 
> Good luck for the appointment xx


Its a new car, I would be devastated if she chewed anything in it, not a huge problem though I can always lock her in the kitchen and just explain to the neighbours that she might be making noise for a little while. I would love her to go to them as I know they would get a proper gsd experienced home for her. Im sure I will be fine, if the cancer is still there I will need it cut out but if not its party time lol. More Zara piccies?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> i think bitches come into season around the 8 month mark?
> though i know of a gsd bitch that came in at 12 months.
> but i wouln't worry about henrick trying to mate with her for she has to have been in season for 13-14 days to actually catch.
> if she's not in season then henrick won't be interesed in her.
> ...


Omg that has eased my mind so much, I was terrified of trying to help her and her ending up with either getting pregnant and us not knowing till it was too late or her having to have a mismate and getting ill from that. she isnt swollen that I can tell but tbh never having owned a bitch Im not 100% sure what they look like normally , Im sure she isnt bleeding though which is great. It should be easier if I can leaave them together, well thats if they dont try to play all night lol.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

she's a beauty,she'll be a big girl when she grows up!

fingers crossed for u at hospital and that all goes well xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck at hospital i know how waiting game feels i got my all clear in june best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Its a new car, I would be devastated if she chewed anything in it, not a huge problem though I can always lock her in the kitchen and just explain to the neighbours that she might be making noise for a little while. I would love her to go to them as I know they would get a proper gsd experienced home for her. Im sure I will be fine, if the cancer is still there I will need it cut out but if not its party time lol. More Zara piccies?


Awwww she looks like she is haveingfun with Henrick.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

she really is beautiful.

Re the seasons Akira has just finished her first one and she didnt swell for the first two weeks but did bleed (you had to have a sharpe eye though as she cleaned up after herself) so if you are at all concerned the just wipe her bits with tissue and check there is nothing there (I know it sounds gross :lol

Henrick's behavour towards her will also change (unless his gay :lol he will be very interested and maybe try to mount (my dads dog tried weeks before she came into season)

I hope you can find a fab home for her, If I didnt have Akira I would snap her up


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww sorry to hear she didnt give you a good night ,its amazing what impact a new dog in the house can have for a few days,hopefully if you are the halfway home,she wont disrupt things for too long.
I dont know you very well,nor of your cancer and stuff,but i know only too well how you feel before those appointments,as i am also a cancer surviver.I really hope all goes well,and you are celebrating later xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice I will keep a close eye out for it now I know what Im looking for, Shes just been smelling one of the cats and shes getting on ok with him (everything crossed). Ive noticed her coat is in terrible condition, its wiry and really covered in dandruff, she was on a terrible food and as such she was hyper and I assume thats why her coat is so bad, is there anything I can get her to help with her coat or will the change in food be enough? She is asleep a foot away from Syd now and since her walk shes calmed down imensely, the trouble is I need her to go asap I am falling head over heals in love with this pooch and its going to break my heart when she goes. Ive frontlined her yesterday so the coat could also be down to fleas (she was scratching a lot).


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

for her coat...... Do you have an undercoat rake that you could give it a good going over with?

Also fish in oil / salmon oil or cod liver oil will brighten up her coat and make it lovely and shiny.

If your feeling up to the challenge..............maybe a bath :scared::thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Everything will be fine at the hospital 

I cant believe how much like Roxie she looks! 

As for her coat, the food will defo be an improvement and i think a bath could help lol xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> for her coat...... Do you have an undercoat rake that you could give it a good going over with?
> 
> Also fish in oil / salmon oil or cod liver oil will brighten up her coat and make it lovely and shiny.
> 
> If your feeling up to the challenge..............maybe a bath :scared::thumbup:


Ive got a furminator, I was a bit scared to use it as her coat is so out of condition, its thin in places, not bald but definately not great, will get her some fish in oil (and Henrick too as hes Mr Jelouspants). She seems to have turned the corner slightly in terms of settling down and is loving the novelty of being told shes a good girl (which she is). Not sure Im up to bathing her alone, might try it tomorrow night when my oh can hand me towels etc.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

sounds like your doing a fab job with her. Is she s short coat?
Akira is and I used a furminator on her and it ruined her coat, it broke all the guard hairs and looked :arf:

Maybe a comb instead, thats a bit softer and wont pull the guard hairs out!

Changing her food will def help too x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> sounds like your doing a fab job with her. Is she s short coat?
> Akira is and I used a furminator on her and it ruined her coat, it broke all the guard hairs and looked :arf:
> 
> Maybe a comb instead, thats a bit softer and wont pull the guard hairs out!
> ...


She is a short coat so I might avoid the furminator, Ill pop and get her a comb when I can get out (bit stuck with nobody to watch her). I think I might not notice a change in her coat till next moult now if it is food related, thats if shes still with us then.. Its killing me that I probably wont get to see her grow up and Henrick will be devastated when she goes too.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lovely pics she really is a beauty  Good job Mrs :thumbup: You are a bright and shiney star xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

now look tdm if the cats are coming around to her and she is calming down from long walks and a change of food then why not keep her??
i think your hubby is coming round by the sounds of things.

regarding comb try buying one that does the under coat like a rake.
this is very similar to except mine has a curved wooden handle and i got it from them too
Moulting comb - dog grooming combs - dog comb - Karlie moulting comb UK


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> now look tdm if the cats are coming around to her and she is calming down from long walks and a change of food then why not keep her??
> i think your hubby is coming round by the sounds of things.
> 
> regarding comb try buying one that does the under coat like a rake.
> ...


I was thinking of trying to pull the christmas present thing, that I would use all my xmas money for neutering her and that it would make me sooooo happy and I will cry when she goes etc, but that all depends how she behaves tonight, dont think even he will accept that kind of behaviour from her, she adores him though and I think that gave him a bit of a smile that she chooses to go to him. I hope gsd rescue dawdle a bit getting in touch so I have time to get her trained a bit and she can work her magic on him. Still trying my best not to fall in love with her .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I was thinking of trying to pull the christmas present thing, that I would use all my xmas money for neutering her and that it would make me sooooo happy and I will cry when she goes etc, but that all depends how she behaves tonight, dont think even he will accept that kind of behaviour from her, she adores him though and I think that gave him a bit of a smile that she chooses to go to him. I hope gsd rescue dawdle a bit getting in touch so I have time to get her trained a bit and she can work her magic on him. Still trying my best not to fall in love with her .


Yeah that used to work with my ex OH.. he would say "now this is my dog right".. hahha "Yes dear"!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow maybe it is just me but she looks a big girl for 5 months! So pretty though  Well done you for helping out and although I have only read the first few posts so far I am sure your hubbie totally understood your reasons for needing to keep her............ for now! Well done for helping out.... Lets hope this lady doesn't get the urge for another pup eh!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I was thinking of trying to pull the christmas present thing, that I would use all my xmas money for neutering her and that it would make me sooooo happy and I will cry when she goes etc, but that all depends how she behaves tonight, dont think even he will accept that kind of behaviour from her, she adores him though and I think that gave him a bit of a smile that she chooses to go to him. I hope gsd rescue dawdle a bit getting in touch so I have time to get her trained a bit and she can work her magic on him. Still trying my best not to fall in love with her .


It's hard not to fall in love with her.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just had a run in with Lilly and Syd, she lay at my feet while Syd walked around the room and Lilly lay out in the hallway then when Lilly walked into the kitchen she rushed out to see her and I think she would have chased her but Lilly had seen Syn not being eaten so she stood her ground and hissed at him till I popped her somewhere safe (dont want the kitties stressing out either), I have a much better feeling about this than I did this morning, I just have one huge obstacle to get over (my stubborn oh). I think I keep forgetting she is still very much a puppy and despite her size shes got a lot to learn, stuff that she should have already been taught, she will make someone a fantastic dog if I dont get to keep her, shes so eager to please and is bright as a button.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

sounds like all is going well,hope tonight goes smoothly,and u can always email gsd rescue to let them know u want to keep her a she's fit in so well with your family!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

she is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG you are so norty TDM
she's gorgeous:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She seems to have an even shorter coat than Sky!

I agree she is big for 5 months, sure she's not older? She's almost the height of Henrick!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Akira was bigger than Ace at 6 months and she towers over him now :lol:
Maybe shes a lanky puddin :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

do u know her breeder history whether she's kc reg and has her papers?

she looks like she came from big parents if she is 5 months old!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww I hope you get to keep her Xx :thumbup:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope you get to keep her, she is beautiful! I am the forum member Lifeizsweet was talking about  I just said to my hubby 'there is a cute abandoned kitten, I wish we could have him.. what a shame we don't have room' (pouting and sulking) he was like 'we have to have him get him now!'. Crying and pouting helps...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Her dad apparently was enormous and black and her mum was slightly smaller than Henrick so Im not sure if height comes from mum or dad but shes grown a heck of a lot in the month Ive known her so I think she is the right age (date of birth is 25/07/10), she doesnt have kc papers as she was a typical byb produce but Ive got the innoculation papers and they tie in with her correct age so I think she is just a huge doggy, Henrick isnt a small gsd so it isnt that, her paws are bigger than his already . she is actually getting more relaxed the longer shes here, Ive left her twice now in the kitchen with Henrick and shes been in the cupboard one time to steal the tripe sticks but no serious chewing or destruction. My oh is being surprisingly laid back about her being here but I think Im going to wait a while before I dive in and ask to keep her.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

so she's only 4 months old then? 5 months nxt month?
she is huge,my goodness.

i think you will end up keeping her


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> so she's only 4 months old then? 5 months nxt month?
> she is huge,my goodness.
> 
> i think you will end up keeping her


Oooops I worked it out wrong, was under a lot of stress yesterday as I was in fear for my life lol, yes in that case shes enormous, she is very very puppylike though. I will definately keep her if Im allowed to but that is a huge if .


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope you get to keep her! You gotta make sure he doesn't come on here and realises your plan!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I hope you get to keep her! You gotta make sure he doesn't come on here and realises your plan!


Omg I would be divorced if he ever read about any of my plotting (and there is lots) on here. :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg I would be divorced if he ever read about any of my plotting (and there is lots) on here. :lol:


I am wondering how you are still married    

Really do hope you get to keep her, you'll have to sweeten him up first, be extra nice and do everything for him


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Right.. I have one question....

When do i get to meet her??? Tis only fair for her auntie sarah to meet her!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Right.. I have one question....
> 
> When do i get to meet her??? Tis only fair for her auntie sarah to meet her!!


You can meet her whenever you want hun, she loves everyone so be pepared for loads of kisses.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You can meet her whenever you want hun, she loves everyone so be pepared for loads of kisses.


Sounds like a certain licky molly dog


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Sounds like a certain licky molly dog


Yep very similar and oy woman you are not stealing the poochies they are my (kinda) poochies .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yep very similar and oy woman you are not stealing the poochies they are my (kinda) poochies .


Sorry, did you say something??? :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Sorry, did you say something??? :lol:


Sarah have you been hiding??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Sarah have you been hiding??


Moi???? Would i do a think like that??? :aureola:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Moi???? Would i do a think like that??? :aureola:


How are you.. have you seen what TDM has been up to Norty lady..:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> How are you.. have you seen what TDM has been up to Norty lady..:lol:


I know. Tut tut! 
I would never do such naughty things (aureola)

i'm ok thanks. How are you??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I know. Tut tut!
> I would never do such naughty things (aureola)
> 
> i'm ok thanks. How are you??


Yeah am good.. glad your ok.. I haven't seen you n FB either.. lol Tut tut TDM's ways are rubbing off on us all... her threads will soon come with a warning..lol if you read it you may follow this action.. :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah am good.. glad your ok.. I haven't seen you n FB either.. lol Tut tut TDM's ways are rubbing off on us all... her threads will soon come with a warning..lol if you read it you may follow this action.. :lol:


Pmsl :lol:

I have been on FB but was hiding shhhh  :lol:

Do you have anymore additions??? I dont cos i am all innocent


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Pmsl :lol:
> 
> I have been on FB but was hiding shhhh  :lol:
> 
> Do you have anymore additions??? I dont cos i am all innocent


Hahah Only the two foster puppies Billy and Bobby.. they are up for adoption a week tomorrow...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hahah Only the two foster puppies Billy and Bobby.. they are up for adoption a week tomorrow...


Awww puppies!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Is the title gonna change to Chris kills TDM when he finds out??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg I go to bed early like a good girl and while Im away all my so called friends are talking about me:crying:, none of its true of course, for any new members reading this thread I err run a sanctuary for little stray creatures (hmmm now that sounds plausible) so just ignore those other posts  You meanies are all on ignore now so there rrr:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

sooooooo how did the hospital go?and how was she last nite?
and will u be adding her to your signiture below nxt to henrick?


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

well read the post and i cna say one thing.

the dogs already got a home,,,,,, lol

from reading what you've put you've already made up your mind to keep her, you just need to admit it,,,, lol

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> sooooooo how did the hospital go?and how was she last nite?
> and will u be adding her to your signiture below nxt to henrick?


I have to have the op, the cancers still there, tisnt a huge op though I dont think. I would love to add her to my signature I just darent ask my oh in case he says she has to go, she went in the bedroom with Henrick last night and didnt make a sound all night. She has had a couple of accidents in the house though so I need to work on her house training, not a huge problem though just need to break old habits.



Tidgy said:


> well read the post and i cna say one thing.
> 
> the dogs already got a home,,,,,, lol
> 
> ...


I hope youre right, if not it will devastate me to let her go, she just loves her walks etc and all the things dogs should normally are a treat for her.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I have to have the op, the cancers still there, tisnt a huge op though I dont think.


Oh hun I'm so sorry


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

So sorry to read youve gottahave the op!!
i also think hes found his home.. hows the other half now as he behaved last night?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> So sorry to read youve gottahave the op!!
> i also think hes found his home.. hows the other half now as he behaved last night?


Thanks hun, he leaves for work before I get up so I dont know if he knows how well she behaved last night, but Im going to be sure to tell him when he gets home, I took them a bit further for their morning walk, so they were in the car for about half an hour each way and she travels as well as Henrick so thats another good thing about her .


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry about the op...hope it's just a simple thing! 

Yeah am so glad that she has found a home :thumbup: She sounds so lovely!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im glad shes getting on well Gill! 

*IF* you end up keeping her i hope your dog sitter will accept 2 big hairy beast while youre on ur holiday  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Im glad shes getting on well Gill!
> 
> *IF* you end up keeping her i hope your dog sitter will accept 2 big hairy beast while youre on ur holiday  x


She has been contacted and is willing to give it a try once Bellas been neutered, as long as his girlfriend isnt too jelous by Henrick bringing a younger woman into the house. Im very lucky that my dog sitter is as big a softie as I am . Wonder if she will ring chris and tell him to let me keep her?:lol:.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She has been contacted and is willing to give it a try once Bellas been neutered, as long as his girlfriend isnt too jelous by Henrick bringing a younger woman into the house. Im very lucky that my dog sitter is as big a softie as I am . Wonder if she will ring chris and tell him to let me keep her?:lol:.


:lol: She does sound like a big softy! Chris wont want her to ring... Chris knows that ur pet sitter is as bad as u are lol x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh dear so sorry to hear the news of the op but u say its a simple op so thats good.

you see this dog is sounding better and better,your husband has no excues as to not keeping her,by the sounds of it your doing all the work!

i can see u keeping her,maybe email gsd rescue and just put them on hold for now,tell them your having a trial run with her as she is settling very well with you.
but then when your hubby wonders why gsd rescue haven't got in touch for 3 months later u can just say oh well we might as well keep her now!!:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> oh dear so sorry to hear the news of the op but u say its a simple op so thats good.
> 
> you see this dog is sounding better and better,your husband has no excues as to not keeping her,by the sounds of it your doing all the work!
> 
> ...


Ooooh sneaky, I like that idea:thumbup:.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
do it!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Just read all this, good luck i hope you can keep her :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You meanies are all on ignore now so there rrr:


Blah blah :lol: :lol:



Paws&Claws said:


> *IF* you end up keeping her i hope your dog sitter will accept 2 big hairy beasts while youre on ur holiday  x


:idea: me thinks i already know the answer to that :lol:



thedogsmother said:


> Wonder if she will ring chris and tell him to let me keep her?:lol:.


I think its only fair if she does that. After all, you will be doing her a favour by letting her babysit the poochies for you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This might interest the followers of this thread  http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/134331-my-new-signature.html#post1998771


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> This might interest the followers of this thread  http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/134331-my-new-signature.html#post1998771


That is great news.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

whipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
new it all along!!:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

your soooo naughty :scared: but an angel to the animals ya cross paths with


----------

